# 2. Birresborner MTB-Bergzeitrennen



## jmr-biking (9. April 2011)

*2. Birresborner Bergzeitrennen / Bergzeitfahren für Jedermann*

Das Bergzeitrennen ist interessant für alle Hobby, Amateur und Semiprofessionelle
MTB-Fahrer die gerne eine sportliche Herausforderung annehmen.
Neben den Siegerpreisen haben alle Teilnehmer durch die anschließende Verlosung die Chance auf tolle hochwertige Gewinne wie z.B. 1 x  MTB "Kellys Magnus yellow" 1 x MTB "Kellys Salamander" und weitere Preise unserer Sponsoren wie Trikots, Fahrradzubehör und vieles mehr zu gewinnen.












1. Verlosungspreis - Kellys MAGNUS yellow:





2. Verlosungspreis - Kellys SALAMANDER orange:





3. Verlosungspreis - eifelTOUR Team-Trikot-Set





Beschreibung:
Das Bergzeitfahren wird in In der Noll nähe Ortsmitte in Birresborn gestartet. Die Strecke führt teilweise über Asphalt, größtenteils aber über Feld-, Wald- und Wiesenweg zum Zielpunkt Adam und Eva.

Abfahrtsstrecke: Die Abfahrt zum Startpunkt bzw. Bike-Sport-Clemens Location erfolgt
über eine separate Strecke, bei der sich STRICKT an die Straßenverkehrsordnung gehalten werden muss. Denkt dran, das Rennen ist schon vorbei!

Die Abfahrt / Besichtigung der Rennstrecke ist ab 10:30 Uhr untersagt und wird mit Disqualifikation geahndet.

Rennmodus:
Einzelzeitfahren mit Startabständen von 1 Minute Windschattenfahren ist verboten!!

Fahrräder: Es dürfen NUR MTB mit einem Raddurchmesser von 26 Zoll oder 29 Zoll benutzt werden, die von Muskelkraft betrieben und in einem technisch einwandfreiem Zustand sind (Mountainbike)

ES BESTEHT HELMPFLICHT FÜR ALLE TEILNEHMER !!!


Alle weiteren Infos und Anmeldung auf www.eifeltour.eu!!!


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Mai 2011)

Gerade fertig geworden und noch druckfrisch! Meldet euch an! Nirgendwo sonst gibt es die Chance für alle auf so hochwertige Preise. 






In 3 Wochen ist es soweit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

